# Just Having fun



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2006)

I put together a new temp the other day using some new Vienna Instruments,custom stuff,QLSO, SI, and True Strike.

i have not posted a piece in a while so here goes.

http://scoredog.tv/In%20a%20Mushroom%20World.mp3


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds kinda David Arnoldish in places. 0:08 is Cutthroat.  EDIT: listened to it more and it's more Cutthroaty than I originally thought.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh and where are those sweet violins from? Please don't say PP. :neutral: :lol:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds more like VSL to me...  

Nice piece Craig!


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Filthy cheater. :wink:


----------



## neoTypic (Apr 4, 2006)

Wowsa. :shock:


----------



## tgfoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice. Does it have a name yet? Or should i just leave it as "Temp fun" in my iTunes player?


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok Craig you've been on the forum five times since I asked about the violins, time to answer.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2006)

I just make sure no one is trying to sell bootleg libraries in the sample area .

Can you tell me where in the piece you want to know about the violins, I used a few different things.

As far as the name, i will take suggestions...at the moment temp fun is it. :???: 

thanks Neo....I think...

thanks Hans, and great Tilapia!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice Craig!


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

At 3 and 42 seconds.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2006)

strings at 03 are PP with VSL solo violin perf legato under for legato motion.

at 42 secs it is PP with VSL violins perf-legato section under for legato motion.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh gee what a surprise!


----------



## NedK (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice piece, as usual, Craig.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool piece dawg!  Some really nice sonics there and of course nice writing as I've come to expect from you. Kudos!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 4, 2006)

Outstanding! Writing and mockup! :wink: ( My God, i need VSL...he he)

Best Craig!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 4, 2006)

Good stuff Craig, time to get a Holywood motion picture gig! 

[schild=1 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Holywood, Craig is ready![/schild]


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks guys

I am afraid getting a major hollywood picture involves more than just writing a nice piece or two.

Anyway if anyone has downloaded this and put it in their itunes or whatever, i revised the version which is now attached to the link on top.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice indeed! love the wind flourishes. Wasn't over keen on the sound of the trumpets fanfare though - what library was that or shouldn't I ask 

Ian


----------



## Angel (Apr 5, 2006)

perhaps this evil pp-stuff again?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 5, 2006)

Ian, it isn't Vipro...

pp trumps are bright and I love them but here they are a bit too bright.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank god the trumps are PP, I got scared. :lol:


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 5, 2006)

playful and versatile. the woods are lovely. well done Craig


----------



## lux (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice and, as usual, personal writing.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Apr 5, 2006)

The small intercessions on the WW's really make this piece quite a delight.

I hear the oboe playing hide and seek..
nice piece!
Sean Beeson


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 12, 2006)

Woah Craig, you always amaze, this is so beautiful work!! I just wish that the piece didn't end so fast... if you could make this into 5:00 it would be an awesome listening experience.

The big brass chords at 00:57 are distorting. 

I love the outro, why did it end there? :mrgreen: 

thanks


----------



## Dan Selby (Apr 13, 2006)

Lovely writing and orchestration, Craig. I have to say, I don't think the mockup convinces me as much as some of your other work, though I reckon this mood, light and playful, must be very tricky to pull off with samples.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for taking the time to listen to the piece and comment. 

Theo, i can't write anything longer than 2 minutes anymore :???:
It is not distorting on my system....hmmm, anyone else?

Hi Dan, i thought I got this pretty close, maybe not?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't have distortion at the 0:57 point on my system either (jbl lsr 4326 cranked to 50%). Theo - what speakers are you using? I have an old set of sony mdr7506 that distort every time a vsl solo trumpet or trombone comes in which is attributable to very tired drivers.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 13, 2006)

I think I can hear it at 58 seconds and 1:00 but it's not very noticeable.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 13, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Apr 04 said:


> strings at 03 are PP with VSL solo violin perf legato under for legato motion.
> 
> at 42 secs it is PP with VSL violins perf-legato section under for legato motion.




What is this mysterious 'PP'? I can't think of any library that it could relate to...


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a custom library.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 13, 2006)

Thought as much. Cheers.


----------



## Dan Selby (Apr 13, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 13 said:


> Hi Dan, i thought I got this pretty close, maybe not?



I think there are various things, which are breaking the illusion with this mockup for me, Craig. The phrasing of the strings right away in the second bar - the call and response section with the woodwinds - they are too strident to my ear and the phrasing and timing lacks the fluid effortlessness, delicacy and lightness that this line in this style wants. This issue is there for me, particularly in the strings, throughout the piece. I just think it is a tough ask with samples. Later on I think there are some balancing issues too the odd note pops out in the mix which makes the line a bit lumpy and again breaks the illusion. I agree with the other comments on the trumpet fanfares too. All IMHO, of course.

Like I said, I really like the composition and orchestration but, whereas with several of your other tracks which I have listened too and without listening critically would convince me they were "real", this one said mockup very early on. As I say, I think it is a tough ask to get that real lightness and effortless interaction between the sections neede for this style of piece.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a very small distortion. I'm on Audio Technica Ath-M40's headphones, specifically it was the right speaker that was distorting more. 

My headphones kicked the bucket finally? Could be


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 13, 2006)

Well Theo, i do try to peg leg levels so if it is not distorting i am sure it is awfully close. I wouldn't bet my life on it being totally clean.

Dan, i appreciate you taking time out to make comments, but I respectufully disagree with the majority of them.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 14, 2006)

What a wonderfully colourful cue. Like the way the different orchestral choirs get a crack at the main melody with the supporting choirs doing such nice alternating figures- very vibrant and contrapuntally interesting. Almost pointallistic in places. Cool!


----------



## Dan Selby (Apr 21, 2006)

No problem, Craig. I listened several times it's just my honest opinion.

Best 

Dan



Craig Sharmat @ Fri Apr 14 said:


> Dan, i appreciate you taking time out to make comments, but I respectufully disagree with the majority of them.


----------

